# الصداقة بين الولد والبنت



## روماني زكريا (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*يرى بعض الناس انه لا يمكن وجود صداقة حقيقة بين الولد والبنت وذلك لوجود عادات وتقاليد تمنى الاختلاط بينهم ولكن يوجد بعض من الناس لا يرون اى مشكلة فى هذة الصداقة مدامت لها حدود ومدامت تحت الانظار اوكما يقولون فى النور سؤال يلح عليا لكل من يقراء هذا الموضوع


هل بالفعل تعتقد انه يوجد صداقة حقيقة وجادة بين الولد والبنت واى الصدقات تفضل صداقة الولد والبنت ام صداقة البنت والبنت وام صداقة الولد للولد ؟ ولماذا ؟


وان كنت ترى بالفعل انة يوجد صداقة حقيقية بين الولد والبنت فا الى اى مدى تكون هذة الصداقة ؟


ياريت كل واحد يقول رايه*​


----------



## النهيسى (5 أكتوبر 2010)

لا مانع من الصداقه
لكن

فى حدود

وأن يحافظ الشاب على سمعه الفتاه

بأعتبارها أختا له فى المسيح
​


----------



## روماني زكريا (5 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> لا مانع من الصداقه
> لكن
> 
> فى حدود
> ...



كلام جميل بجد 

شكرا ليك 

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*
هل بالفعل تعتقد انه يوجد صداقة حقيقة وجادة بين الولد والبنت واى الصدقات  تفضل صداقة الولد والبنت ام صداقة البنت والبنت وام صداقة الولد للولد ؟  ولماذا ؟

اي صداقة مبنية على الصدق والشفافية 

هي الافضل بالنسبة لي

لا فرق بين زيد وعمرو
ولا بين البنت والولد

مشكور اخي للمووع الرب يباركك

*


----------



## روماني زكريا (5 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> هل بالفعل تعتقد انه يوجد صداقة حقيقة وجادة بين الولد والبنت واى الصدقات  تفضل صداقة الولد والبنت ام صداقة البنت والبنت وام صداقة الولد للولد ؟  ولماذا ؟
> 
> اي صداقة مبنية على الصدق والشفافية
> ...



نورت يا كليمو 

شكرا ليك

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*فى صداقه حقيقيه بين الشاب والبنت
ولكن اعتقد متتعداش ال60%
شكرا رومانى 
*​


----------



## روماني زكريا (5 أكتوبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> *فى صداقه حقيقيه بين الشاب والبنت
> ولكن اعتقد متتعداش ال60%
> شكرا رومانى
> *​



لالالا في صداقه بشوفها في الجامعه ممكن تقول عليها 200 في الميه حاجه بتبقي صعبه 

شكرا هيرو ​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (5 أكتوبر 2010)

بصراحه نووووووووووووووووووووو
مفيش اي صداقه بين الولد والبنت


----------



## ارووجة (6 أكتوبر 2010)

في صداقة بين الشب والفتاة ....بس هي بتكون في الاغلب زمالة يعني في الكلية ومدرسة....
بس طبعا تختلف عن الصداقة من نفس الجنس ...الصداقة بين بنت وبنت طبعا احلى واصدق ومافيش حدود 
شكرا


----------



## sony_33 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*الصداقة ما بين بنت وبنت وولد وولد دة شئ عادى محبب طبعا
اما الصداقة ما بين ولد وبنت بيبقى محدود شوية
وبصراحة لو فى سبب لعدم ارتباطهم ببعض بتبقى صداقة جميلة فعلا
مثل مثال صداقة المنتديات 
اما لو مفيش سبب الصداقة بتنقلب الى حب لان مش معقول حتبقى صديقتى على طول واية الى يمنع انى ارتبط بيها طالما صديقتى وبستريحلها
شكرا*​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*بص  فى  اوات بتبقى  محتاج للبنت  *
*واوقات بتحتاج للولد  كصديق *
*لان فى حاجات   يصح البنت تعرفها عن الولد وحاجات لا *
*والعكس*
* اما  بالنسبة لصداقة الولد والبنت  فاهم حاجة انها  متتعدش اطار  المسيحيه فى الاحترام والمحبه *
*والاخويه موضوع  حلو اوى *
*مرسى ليك*​


----------



## govany shenoda (6 أكتوبر 2010)

انا وعن تجربه مفيش فرق بين صداقه البنات والاولاد 
المهم الصداقه بمعنها الحقيقي انك تحب صديقق
وتخاف عليه وعلي مصلحته وطالما الصداقه في حدود مفيش مانع 
علي الاقل مفيش غيره وحقد هههههههههههههههه
موضوع مهم جدا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*اجمل ما في الكون هو الصداقة لانها جاية من كلمة صدق *
*في طبعا صداقة بين الشاب والفتاة بس في حدود يعني في خط احمر مش يتعداه بالنسبة للفتاه وبالنسبة للشاب*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*كنت ومازلت اؤمن جدااا بأن هناك صداقه بين الولد والبنت بسبب وجود نماذج حيه فى حياتى لصداقات منذ طفولتى والى الان حريصين على السؤال وأحيانا نجتمع باسرنا فى المناسبات والاعياد 
ولكنى ايضاً اكتشفت ان هذا الامر يتعلق بالمجتمع والنشأه والتربيه فهناك مجتمعات فيها استحالة لهذا النوع من الصداقات تصل لحد التحريم ورؤيتها على انها شىء عيب ولا يجوز ولا ادين اصحاب هذا الفكر فلاختلاف جائز وشرعى لاختلاف عادات وتقاليد كل مجتمع عن الاخر
شكرا لطرحك لهذا الموضوع يا رومانى
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## oesi no (7 أكتوبر 2010)

اعز اصدقائى واقربهم لقلبى بنت 
دة رأيي 
​


----------



## love2be (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*العلاقة بين أى ولد و بنت ف الغالب بتكون زمالة موصلتش لدرجة الصداقة 

لأن فى فرق شاسع بين الصداقة و الزمالة 

الصداقة : انك يكون ليك صاحب بتتفسحو بتخرجو مع بعض بتبقى دايمة طول العمر سواء ارتبط او اتجوز او خلف .

الزمالة : علاقة مؤقته بين شخصين تنتهى العلاقة بأنتهاء المصلحة. يعنى هى اساسها المصلحة او المنفعة مش اكتر.


لو طبقنا مبدأ الصداقة ع العلاقة بين الولد و البنت 

بالنسبة (للبنت) 

ينفع تستمر العلاقة لبعد متتجوزى او لو حتى كنتى مرتبطة ؟
لو شفتى زميلك ده و انتى مع جوزك ف الشارع هتقدرى تسلمى عليه ؟.
لو زميلك اتصل بيكى الساعة 12 بالليل و قالك عاوزك معايا ف مشوار هتقدرى تروحى ؟
ينفع تروحى تذاكرى معاه ف البيت ؟ 
لو اتأخرتى ف المذاكرة هينفع تباتى ؟ 
لو شوفتى زميلك بيتخانق هتروحى تتخانقى معاه ؟ 
أقل حاجة السلام بين الأصحاب اول اما بيشوفو بعض بياخدوا بعض بالأحضان تقدرى تعملى كده ؟

و غيره كتيير 

أما بالنسبة للولد 

كل ده ينفع 
​*


----------



## روماني زكريا (8 أكتوبر 2010)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> بصراحه نووووووووووووووووووووو
> مفيش اي صداقه بين الولد والبنت



مش معاكي يا مارتينا 

شكرا مارتينا 

نورتي ​


----------

